# Another Use for Costco Spinach Dip



## mudbug (May 31, 2009)

Adapted from watching a Giada show:

boil lasgna noodles until al dente

make a mixture of Costco spinach dip, bread crumbs (1/2 cup?), parm (1/2 cup?), and one egg - you don't want it too gooey

spread mixture on cooked noodles, roll up and place in a casserole dish with a little marinara to coat the bottom of the dish, add more marinara on top

top with shredded mozz, cover w/foil

bake for 20 minutes at 450, then uncover, add some shredded parm and bake at same temp for about 15 minutes


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2009)

Thanks MB,
sounds great..will try soon
kades


----------



## LPBeier (May 31, 2009)

This does sound great (though I would use my own spinach dip - I am funny that way LOL!).  

One tip if you are covering casseroles that are topped with tomato sauce and cheese with foil, cover with plastic wrap first (being careful that it doesn't go all the way under the pan) and then put the foil on.  The plastic will not melt and there won't be that chemical reaction with the foil.  You can store them this way too.When you remove the foil for the last minutes of cooking, remove the plastic as well.   I guarantee you will like the results of cooking this way!


----------

